# i sold my 210



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i had to sell my 210
i didnt reallyhave the time or money to fix it
oh well
i hope the other people make it run


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> i had to sell my 210
> i didnt reallyhave the time or money to fix it
> oh well
> i hope the other people make it run


too bad  210's are alot of work since nothing fits them and they are rarely covered in application guides.


----------

